# Looking For A Light (pic)



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey, I'm looking to keeping a few low light plants in my tank. Just put the plants in the other day and I have a T8 18000K 30" 25w aqua-glo light sustaining them at the moment. Just wondering if this will do the trick or should I switch to a different bulb?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Personally id get a 24" t5 as there are pretyy much no good lights that are tiny unless you want to spend $$ on some nice LEDS


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

edit


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-Fans-Fluorescent-Lighting/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xgfZare3/R-100655283/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
or
http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-Fans-Fluorescent-Lighting/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xgfZare3/R-100655356/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

edit


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What size tank is it?


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

100 gallon


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Is that a 4 or 5 foot tank?

Something like this would work for low light plants...

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Lighting_Light-Fixtures_T5-HO-T5_Freshwater-Aqualight-T5-Series-Double-Linear-Strip-Lights.html?tc=fish


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

4ft


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

so bottom line is the t8 I have isn't going to cut it at all?


----------

